# New Guy from Palmdale Ca



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys so this year my fiance and I are starting up boarding. I figured since we like a active lifestyle and are just 30 min away from some slopes why not start snowboarding? I already went ahead and got us each some gear we are just waiting on some clothes to go ahead and actually go up the mountain. This is what i got so far. 

Me:
-2012 Burton Bullet 157w 
-Burton Cartel Bindings
-Burton Moto boots

Her: 
-2012 Roxy Silhouette Banana board 
-Roxy Rock-It Dash bindings
-Burton Bootique boots

Didnt want anything too cheap, or too good for our first time around so these things might do.


----------

